# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Who have better Friends Men/Women ?

## mytonse

*Who have better Friends Men/Women
*


Men always have better friends...
They will stand by you, no matter what... 

Here's an example:-

*Friends of Women:*

A wife was not at home for a whole night. So she tells her husband the very next morning, that she stayed at her (girl) friend's apartment overnight. So the husband calls 10 of her best (girl) friends and none of them confirmed that she was with them.

*Friends of Men:*

A husband was not at home for a whole night. So he tells his wife the very next morning, that he stayed at his friend's apartment over night. So the wife calls 10 of his best friends and 5 of them confirmed that he stayed at their apartments that night and another 5 claimed that he is still with them!!


Whats you say ?

Who have better friends ?

Shed some light on pshycology if you can too.

----------


## niceguy

good friends wouldn't be gender specific. It would depend on the person.

I think most ppl's friends would tell the truth (you weren't with them if u really were not). But this depends on the situation. If ur doing some funny business, ur friends would obviously lie and say u were with them. They won't lie unless they have a reason to do so.

----------


## jackcollins

lol that was funny n yea friends r not gender specific .
but i bet i got the best mates in this world :P

----------


## m15t33

i think gud friends depend on fate. both males an females make great friends but an individual decides hw gud these friends are by their relation towards them.

----------


## dsjeya

a girl friend for gents
boy friend for ladies are better friends

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ lolzzzzzz:rolling;

----------


## EntangleDesi

Obviously her best friend wasn't a GIRL...now wasn't the husband just a genius!!!

But really when is gender a criteria for being friends? Unless, you're one of those that falls for everyone of the opposite sex

----------


## Shades

> good friends wouldn't be gender specific. It would depend on the person.


I agree with that to quite an extent... but I always feel men have more better friends and also they cherish friendship more than women do!

----------


## EntangleDesi

^^ not to be rude or judging, but that's the stupidest thing I've heard in a while...

you're basically saying that males and females cannot be friends..males can only have male friends and females only female friends...say WHAAT???

----------


## Shades

> ^^ not to be rude or judging, but that's the stupidest thing I've heard in a while...
> 
> you're basically saying that males and females cannot be friends..males can only have male friends and females only female friends...say WHAAT???


Is it 4 me???

Irrespective of yes or no... Ya dat's true... even though I did'nt mean to say that but still, yes I believe that male and female cannot be just friends!

Even if they are then they cannot share same comfort level which males share with males and f with f. 

& coming to thing its being stupidest, well time will teach you whether it was stupid or something else!, as age changes many thing in 1s life.

----------


## EntangleDesi

I totally disagree..One of my best friends is male...and there is no uncomfortableness around one another just be because of your differences in gender..perhaps it could be that we are open-minded and say what's on our minds..no matter what

it's not always about having or wanting more than a friendship just because we're friends with someone of the opposite gender

as for you're last statement..age will only further my belief that males and females can be friends

----------


## Shades

> I totally disagree..


u have the right...




> One of my best friends is male...and there is no uncomfortableness around one another just be because of your differences in gender..


Well I disagree with that...




> perhaps it could be that we are open-minded and say what's on our minds..


Open minded... wanna definition for that, as people have various definitions for this, some people say having affairs is open mindedness while other's just keeping friends of opposite sex is open mindedness while other have still horrific definition.




> it's not always about having or wanting more than a friendship just because we're friends with someone of the opposite gender


It always is...




> as for you're last statement..age will only further my belief that males and females can be friends


Lets hope so...

----------


## EntangleDesi

1. as do you - we're humans - we can all have our own opinions..there is no right or wrong to this
2. So are you saying that you could never just be friends with a female, just because she's not male? What if she has all the qualities of a good friend who will be there for you no matter what and stand by your side? [Again, this is just a question..let me know if I offend you] Not every male or female wants to be with every person of the opposite sex. 
3. open minded - there's no limitation put on what we can or can't say to one other [and no I don't mean open minded as in having affairs or any of that kind of business]
4. Ooo I know it will, I don't need hope :]

----------


## dsjeya

in my long life i had many non sex female friends
no hard and fast rule
some times i have to console when her would be hurts her

----------


## Shades

1. Exactly..
2. I am saying even if we make friends 4m opp sex then we can't share the same comfort level which we share with same sex buddies, and if opposite sex is involved then there is lot of flamboyancy around. n no I am not feeling offended, as its an discussion n u have every right 2 put ur points n thoughts fwd. n I hope I did'nt offended u, even if so I am not sorry 4 dat as I spoke the truth!
3. Good!, I just gave u possible meanings and definitions that people use for open mindedness.
4. Time will tell, as age n experience changes many things in life.

----------


## EntangleDesi

If one has to be flamboyant around other people, then they aren't truly being themselves and those aren't friends at all. There's only a need to be showy if you're trying to impress the other person and I believe that if you are truly friends then there is no need for all that.
Sure, there are somethings that I wouldn't do with my male friends that I would do with my female friends, but at the same time I doesn't mean that I would completely shut them off from that side of me - if I would do that, then I wouldn't be me and our friendship wouldn't be real.

Friendships cannot and should not be limited based on gender..honestly, and this is what I believe, if you can't be comfortable with someone no matter where they come from or what gender they are, it's you that has the issue [and again, I don't mean you as in you, but you as in people in general]

----------


## dsjeya

if i am comfortable with opposite sex bosses,colleagues and subordinates why not friends of opposite sex

----------


## Shades

There r many things which 1 does if he/she have friends 4m opp sex..
like they r prejudiced that they r best friends n r comfortable wid each oder...
they try to find ways to get into conversation every time... n in petty issues too try 2 take advise to keep opp sex happy... etc etc etc...
I dont have f friends ... if I wud hav I wud hav been able 2 write more about the problems... 
1might try to think that its not the case wid them.. or they r xception then...they might b decieving demselves, as God himself has created 2 gender's and made them dirrent 4m each odr!

----------


## Shades

Flamboyancy is bound to happen if there is involvement of the opposite sex. 
I am not limiting friendship, its the nature which has limited it and this is not which I believe but this is the fact.  Even  if U was meant 4 me ... den also it waz ok ... but thx 4 clarifying dat!

----------


## EntangleDesi

Flamboyancy can occur just anywhere, if the person feels the need to be extra just to prove that they are something they are not - even without opposite sexes being involved. It's not something that comes about just because two people from the opposite sex are involved. 

Yes, God has in fact created two genders that are different, but aren't you missing out on so much by not keeping friends of the opposite sex? And just being around those that are like you?

I just never knew that gender was a criteria for friendship. I personally have learned so much about what is out there and myself, by having male friends around me.

Question though, you mentioned that you don't have a female friend..is that because you don't wish to have one or because you've just never found a really good female friend where you were able to look past the fact that she was female?

----------


## Shades

Yes a person can b flamboyant any where but, its more when opp sex people are around

No not at all... every thing has time... n I think best friend to keep 4m opp sex is spouse after getting married... 

ha ha.. former is the right guess!, I never wished to have a female friend.. ( When I want my wife shudnt have any male friends, den I think may b she is also xpectin da same )

----------


## dsjeya

i have even now  girl friends
they add spice to life not always sex
they buy presents
one is an air hostess
she buys many small prescents
i reciprocate
neither of us sexually attracted

----------


## EntangleDesi

I still disagree that there is more flamboyancy around when males and females are around...

Granted, yes your partner in life should be your best friend, but one can have more than one best friend and also, aren't you asking for a bit much by expecting her not to have a friend of the opposite sex if she so wishes?

Okay, so you never had a female friend, then how can you say that males and females cannot be friends, if you yourself haven't been such a friendship?

----------


## Shades

U have right to that

No I m not xpecting much... as I know there r many who thinks like me... may b I can find 4m them...

I say bcoz there r lot of my frnds who have females as there frnds but...none of them has there best frnd or atlest true frnd in them... they just wanna 2 add spice in life by making frnds of opp sex... but dey always tell that we cant hav best frnds in opp sex... coz of several reasons...

----------


## EntangleDesi

well even then you can't judge an entire population of male/female friendships based on what you see/hear from your friends..and from the sound of it your friends so-called friendships aren't friendships but are in fact acquaintances, especially since you say they just want to add some spice into their life - that right there just makes it sound as if they are interested in more than a true/honest friendship

----------


## Shades

2 make frnds 4m opp sex u need to get along wid dem.. u need 2 spend time wid dem... n male n female spending time wid each odr r bound 2 bring out natural consequences of attraction, and sexual longings...

The only time u have the chances of making just frndship wid opp sex..is when u already have sex partner..., even this situation does not guarantee that they will not come close...

U c.. the world around u.. is prime example, know they even say sex is common in frndship... just keep looking in times or sun... u will found on daily basis girls raped by there frnds...and many go un noticed... and majority r with consent...

This situation arises only bcoz of trying unnatural things and intermingling...if u dont intermingle... there is no need of I-Pill or any kind of archies etc.. but this theory has been propounded by the few sections of society so well that.. a person who goes against this is considered as person with old thoughts... or conservative etc...

Approximately 28% of victims are raped boyfriends, 35% by acquaintances, and 5% by other relatives. (Violence against Women, Bureau of Justice Statistics, U.S. Dept. of Justice, 1994) 

In a national survey 27.7% of college women reported a sexual experience since the age of fourteen that met the legal definition of rape or attempted rape, and 7.7% of college men reported perpetrating aggressive behavior which met the legal definition of rape.5 

The National Crime Victimization Survey indicates that for 1992-1993, 92% of rapes were committed by known assailants.1 About half of all rapes and sexual assaults against women are committed by friends and acquaintances, and 26% are by intimate partners.1 

Somewhere in America, a woman is raped every 2 minutes, according to the U.S. Department of Justice. 

These r the fruits of intermingling and so called freedom and friendship b/w opp sexes is the concept spread by so called the freedom(this is nothing but pushing society into abyss)lovers...

I was a bit hesitant to take out this issue,,,, 

I dont think this is just point of view 4m my frnds its about overall society and culture...n nor its only an individual its affects the whole system...

----------


## dsjeya

that shows one must be careful in selecting friends from opposite sex that is all
women are not sex objects
they are humanbeings

----------


## Shades

> that shows one must be careful in selecting friends from opposite sex that is all
> women are not sex objects
> they are humanbeings


u wer bound 2 get only 10% of my posted content...remaining is out of ur reach...

----------


## glimmering_candle

aaa very good joke... :Wink:

----------


## dsjeya

see like food habits most are non veg some are veg
habits also vary
if you are comfortable with opposite sex friend go ahead
if you are not ok for u
no generalization
most homosexual relationship do occur among friends !!!

----------


## EntangleDesi

> 2 make frnds 4m opp sex u need to get along wid dem.. u need 2 spend time wid dem... n male n female spending time wid each odr r bound 2 bring out natural consequences of attraction, and sexual longings...


one must spend time and get along with any of there friends: male/male, female/female or male/female...
but the last statement cannot be applied to all male/female friendships in general
a friendship and just that is not impossible..

as for for rape - those are sexual animals who have no self-control and will practically rape anyone that is weak and they are able to have control over

one can't go living their life based on statistics..unless they're afraid that they will also fall and become a victim

----------


## Shades

> see like food habits most are non veg some are veg
> habits also vary
> if you are comfortable with opposite sex friend go ahead
> if you are not ok for u
> no generalization
> most homosexual relationship do occur among friends !!!


Homosexuality is the worst and still more un natural thing... the thing is people have made every thing common... the moment they see something i.e, unnatural then they jump over it... 

Walking on the steps of west will lead us into the same quagmire in which they r know... but if one wants to jump into that then no1 can help...

----------


## Shades

This kind of statistics can be reduced when the natural ways r followed, u see wen u laugh around some1 and hang out with opp sex.. then may b u r not instigating him but ur body temp itself is 1degree high than him... its natural that he will feel the sensation if he does'nt then he needs 2 see a doctor then, a Physcatric or ...

What I wanna convey thru that stats was...its the intermingling of sexes which is the biggest problem of all king of immorality in the society, people who take immorality as natural of course will accept such behaviour n will find ways 2 defend but, people who know the consequences and its far reaching affects on society will certainly prevent it or atleast abstain 4m it...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

NOT ALL MEN/WOMEN ARE HONRY LIKE DATTT!!!:dticon_rolleyes:
sshheeeeesshhh yooo!!!how OLD r u???:mad8;

(isi liye bachon ko co-ed mein dalna chahiye):mocking;

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> Homosexuality is the worst and still more un natural thing... the thing is people have made every thing common... the moment they see something i.e, unnatural then they jump over it... 
> 
> Walking on the steps of west will lead us into the same quagmire in which they r know... but if one wants to jump into that then no1 can help...


how is it UN-NATURAL???
heard it had to do wid some genetic thingy:bounce:

----------


## Shades

Hamne co-ed mai hi pada hai.. aur bahot kuch dekha hai...ke co-ed mai kya hota hai...

I wished u wud have said k bachon ko Islamic School mai dalna chaiye... but u wer ironically diffrent...

I am 24Yrs old...

Intermingling will make them horny...

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> Hamne co-ed mai hi pada hai.. aur bahot kuch dekha hai...ke co-ed mai kya hota hai...
> 
> I wished u wud have said k bachon ko Islamic School mai dalna chaiye... but u wer ironically diffrent...
> 
> I am 24Yrs old...
> 
> Intermingling will make them horny...


oh come oooooonnnnnnnnn!!!
u do have a job righttt???
u dont mingle wid ya co-workerz???
or u feelin horny 24/7???:g:

and yeah...islam<<<totally ur OWN issue
u gota teach kidz abt ur religion @ HOME yo!!!
why wud u want skoolz for dat???

----------


## Shades

> how is it UN-NATURAL???
> heard it had to do wid some genetic thingy:bounce:


The People who says its genetic also says.. having sex with animals is also genetic... so will we know call that also natural?

Homosexuality is curse on human kind... its spreading like fire not by itself but by people who have planned and executed there plan well to destroy few groups and have control over the politics and power!!!

I know people here are very innocent n very ffar 4m politics...(Not the political issue's that are in media lights) but the real games which are played behind curtains...If u want 2 know  more of real happenings and theories which r started by whom... then u must know who r controlling the power n politics... y BBC always highlight the Theory Of Evolution?

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> The People who says its genetic also says.. having sex with animals is also genetic... so will we know call that also natural?
> 
> Homosexuality is curse on human kind... its spreading like fire not by itself but by people who have planned and executed there plan well to destroy few groups and have control over the politics and power!!!
> 
> I know people here are very innocent n very ffar 4m politics...(Not the political issue's that are in media lights) but the real games which are played behind curtains...If u want 2 know  more of real happenings and theories which r started by whom... then u must know who r controlling the power n politics... y BBC always highlight the Theory Of Evolution?


having sex wid ANIMALZ is genetic???
gimme a link for dat :Stick Out Tongue: artytime:
oh come ooonnn!!!why r u mixing HOMOSEXUALITY wid POLITICZ???
frst u say all men/women r HORNY
and now...homosexuality--> POLITICZ???:cc_confused:

----------


## Shades

> oh come oooooonnnnnnnnn!!!
> u do have a job righttt???
> u dont mingle wid ya co-workerz???
> or u feelin horny 24/7???:g:
> 
> and yeah...islam<<<totally ur OWN issue
> u gota teach kidz abt ur religion @ HOME yo!!!
> why wud u want skoolz for dat???


I am always onnnnnnnnnnnnnn...
Yes Alhamdulillah I have..
No I dont, as I know my limits,n as I know whats permisible and good and whats not
I think I do not have 2 rely 2 dat... my above comments are enough..

Ha.. ha so u mean 2 say... in school teach dem immorality?:clap3:
Lol.. its nice way 2 b so called moderate ...teach him 15 minutes of Islam n den 8 hours teach dem intermingling... I dont know how will that 15 min win over that 8X60 min

----------


## Shades

> oh come ooonnn!!!why r u mixing HOMOSEXUALITY wid POLITICZ???


OIts not that I am mixing .. its the truth that I am speaking but u dint want 2 believe..




> frst u say all men/women r HORNY


Really show me wer I said that

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> I am always onnnnnnnnnnnnnn...
> Yes Alhamdulillah I have..
> No I dont, as I know my limits,n as I know whats permisible and good and whats not
> I think I do not have 2 rely 2 dat... my above comments are enough..
> 
> Ha.. ha so u mean 2 say... in school teach dem immorality?:clap3:
> Lol.. its nice way 2 b so called moderate ...teach him 15 minutes of Islam n den 8 hours teach dem intermingling... I dont know how will that 15 min win over that 8X60 min


oh come ooonnnn!!!
morals start frm HOOMMMEE!!!
if u teach ur kidz...u'll get horny as soon as ya get near someone ov da opp sex...he WILL get horny...cuz come on!!!women are in EVERY field...so how can ya be like...lady stay away!!!u arouse me :Stick Out Tongue: artytime:
and God knowz why u keep on bringing islam in dis issue...wen itz juss a GENERAL QSTN ABT MEN AND WOMEN BEING FRNDZ!!!
why r u sitting der trying to judge whoz a better muslim and whoz not JUS CUZ THEY HAVE FRNDZ OV FRM DA OPP GENDER???
u realli need to grow up!!!
somethingz wrong wid YOU...u came up wid dis whole thing abt MEN/WOMEN being aroused JUST BY BEING WID EACH OTHER
but inter-mingling teachez us to have our NAFS in check right???

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> This kind of statistics can be reduced when the natural ways r followed, u see wen u laugh around some1 and hang out with opp sex.. then may b u r not instigating him but ur body temp itself is 1degree high than him... its natural that he will feel the sensation if he does'nt then he needs 2 see a doctor then, a Physcatric or ...


RIGHT DER!!!
sensation!!!juss cuz ur around some stupid FEMALE???:g:

----------


## Shades

> oh come ooonnnn!!!
> morals start frm HOOMMMEE!!!
> if u teach ur kidz...u'll get horny as soon as ya get near someone ov da opp sex...he WILL get horny...cuz come on!!!women are in EVERY field...so how can ya be like...lady stay away!!!u arouse meartytime:


We dont need to teach our kids that u'l get horny as soon as u get near a feamle ... but we need to teach that Islam does not allow intermingling of sexes... only a fool can say  such a thing... and exactly is happening.. with sex education...





> and God knowz why u keep on bringing islam in dis issue...wen itz juss a GENERAL QSTN ABT MEN AND WOMEN BEING FRNDZ!!!
> why r u sitting der trying to judge whoz a better muslim and whoz not JUS CUZ THEY HAVE FRNDZ OV FRM DA OPP GENDER???
> u realli need to grow up!!!
> somethingz wrong wid YOU...u came up wid dis whole thing abt MEN/WOMEN being aroused JUST BY BEING WID EACH OTHER
> but inter-mingling teachez us to have our NAFS in check right???


May b 2 u Islam is limited but 4 me every Part of life is Islam... Actualy I knew if I mentioned Islam in discussion then people will not like.. so I was reluctant to bring it...

When Islam is the system of life then how come the QST ABT MEN & WOMEN BEING FRNDZ bcoms general??? 
Well as far as the comment of me need 2 grow up is concerned... personal commnts I dont care.. uc an say 10 more things abt me... 




> inter-mingling teachez us to have our NAFS in check right???


:lol;  nice way 2 defend ... same can b applied to wine, sex, etc... 

I wonder u want check ur piety by comiting a sin

----------


## EntangleDesi

Wait, so are we saying that homosexuals shouldn't be treated just as fairly as heterosexuals are, since you're saying at it's a curse on human kind?

And aren't you in fact insult Gods' people by making such a statement...


Everyone has there right to as if they believe one can or should be gay or not, but to say that they are a curse is down right disrespectful - they are people too and have rights...

And sadly homosexuality does come into play with politics, but its whats its become because of societies closed-mindedness to gays. 

But, what does homosexuality have to do with friendship?

Also, what does religion have to do with a discussion about friendship? Didn't know that was a criteria either... By the way, not everyone one in here practices Islam...

Right and wrong is something that should be taught in the home, not in schools or churches


Now for being horny - not every male/female relationship means that one of the two or both will get turned on by the other
and if they are turned on by every person of the opposite gender then that just goes into lack of self control or even confidence in one's self.

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

> We dont need to teach our kids that u'l get horny as soon as u get near a feamle ... but we need to teach that Islam does not allow intermingling of sexes... only a fool can say  such a thing... and exactly is happening.. with sex education...


do u even KNOW wat SEX education iz ALL ABOUT???
it teachez u how to MINGLE wid PEOPLE??? *faint*




> May b 2 u Islam is limited but 4 me every Part of life is Islam... Actualy I knew if I mentioned Islam in discussion then people will not like.. so I was reluctant to bring it...


den why dont u just limit ur whole religion issue to URSELF!!
instead of answering a general ansr abt malez/femalez and draggin islam in it
dude...religion iz everyone PERSONAL matter




> When Islam is the system of life then how come the QST ABT MEN & WOMEN BEING FRNDZ bcoms general???


if someone had said...gimme ur answerz in ISLAMIC point of view...den it wud make a bit more sense...yeah??



> Well as far as the comment of me need 2 grow up is concerned... personal commnts I dont care.. uc an say 10 more things abt me...


GOOD :Big Grin: 




> :lol;  nice way 2 defend ... same can b applied to wine, sex, etc... 
> 
> I wonder u want check ur piety by comiting a sin


by COMMITING a sin???
ur son/daughter will go to some co-ed skool and will be doin da 'deed' der???
wat kinda co skool ya went to???
wine<<we see it all da time...dependz on us if we wana have it or not...or come on!!!u cant control dat abt ya self???
sex<<<:dticon_rolleyes:again...grow up!!!

----------


## Shades

Homosexuality.. is a diffrent topic may b we can discuss it some odr time...

But, what does homosexuality have to do with friendship?, that's the issue raised by ds and oodrs not me... u gotta ask dem..

for dose who doesnt practices Islam..( I actually abstained 4m bringing religion in this arguemnt n u can sense wen we wer having discussions ) still there are lot of healthy arguments proving the case...just he/she will ahve to have proper senses

Right n wrong taught only in home will not have the right kind of affect...as learning 8 hrs will take over the 15-45 min of home education...

----------


## Shades

> do u even KNOW wat SEX education iz ALL ABOUT???
> it teachez u how to MINGLE wid PEOPLE??? *faint*


I never meant that...u r making statements ur self..





> den why dont u just limit ur whole religion issue to URSELF!!
> instead of answering a general ansr abt malez/femalez and draggin islam in it
> dude...religion iz everyone PERSONAL matter


Even if I dont then also my statements will apply to the issue...




> if someone had said...gimme ur answerz in ISLAMIC point of view...den it wud make a bit more sense...yeah??


If u dont basics of Islam den I cant help u...Inshallah if u want to learn Islamic point of view , I'l try 

GOOD :Big Grin: 




> ur son/daughter will go to some co-ed skool and will be doin da 'deed' der???
> wat kinda co skool ya went to???
> wine<<we see it all da time...dependz on us if we wana have it or not...or come on!!!u cant control dat abt ya self???
> sex<<<:dticon_rolleyes:again...grow up!!!


Is'nt it better to inculcate the moral values to prevent them 4m falling into abyss?, instead of giving them a atmosphere were there can b chances?

If we dint hav an access then the chances of commting error's r much less...
I not talking abt ur self,,, I need 2 xplain 2 u..
U told by being with opp sex we can chek our NAFS... so y not try few more things by going into bar... n having coffee.. and drinking wine 1 ce and then chking wether we can control the NAFS or not?

----------


## EntangleDesi

It's not the teachers job to teach a child how he or she should or shouldn't behave..While, it can be a place where what they are taught at home can be put into practice, one should not expect the teachers to show the children how to behave..that should be established long before they are put into school/

And if a child is only spending 15-45 minutes with their parents, then that right there is a problem all in itself/lack of parenting on the parents part.

----------


## RAHEN

Friendship is actually a cooperative and supportive behaviour for 1 person or more than 9...this introduces relationship which involve, mutual understanding, respect, loyalty. Best Friendship involves 1 more point which is sharing.

This Question is not new to me...from many years...i have seen reality shows in schools, college, universities , parks , centres and reading online..and i have come to the conclusion...that friendship among boys and girls dont last longer...they exist...but their period of lasting is not larger than 8 yrs...there are exception cases and some have proved to be best friend with opp gender...but majority failed...ended up with some relationship other than just friendship...in their friendship they felt this is the person who is my soul mate...or entered in infatuation...or left the friendship...or waz confessed that he/she loved her/him but she only took him as frnds...and ends to a disaster of life, morals, ethics.

----------


## Shades

> It's not the teachers job to teach a child how he or she should or shouldn't behave..While, it can be a place where what they are taught at home can be put into practice, one should not expect the teachers to show the children how to behave..that should be established long before they are put into school/
> 
> And if a child is only spending 15-45 minutes with their parents, then that right there is a problem all in itself/lack of parenting on the parents part.


May b u have not come across the kind of school which together with modrn education also inculcates the moral teachings...yes we have 2 2 inculcate in them b4 going to skool ... but skool n collg atmosphere is wer a child learn and adopts many things... 

15-45 is what I talked  about teaching... after 8hrs of school n home work etc then going n coming how much will parents get to teach him/... and if they start teaching in remaining time...instead of taking care of child and loving then he will b tired and exhuasted...

----------


## Shades

> Friendship is actually a cooperative and supportive behaviour for 1 person or more than 9...this introduces relationship which involve, mutual understanding, respect, loyalty. Best Friendship involves 1 more point which is sharing.
> 
> This Question is not new to me...from many years...i have seen reality shows in schools, college, universities , parks , centres and reading online..and i have come to the conclusion...that friendship among boys and girls dont last longer...they exist...but their period of lasting is not larger than 8 yrs...there are exception cases and some have proved to be best friend with opp gender...but majority failed...ended up with some relationship other than just friendship...in their friendship they felt this is the person who is my soul mate...or entered in infatuation...or left the friendship...or waz confessed that he/she loved her/him but she only took him as frnds...and ends to a disaster of life, morals, ethics.


Exactly...I think u conveyed the msg in better style...

----------


## EntangleDesi

No, actually I did. 
But even then most of the issues of right/wrong was taught at home and was expected to be taught at home. You're right, school is a place where a child learns and adopts many things, but it's not the place where they should be introduced to right/wrong..by then it may be too late..

Wait, if one waits till the child is of school age to start teaching them morals, then what about all those years before school? That's when it should start...

----------


## EntangleDesi

Rahen: but that doesn't mean that male/female friendships should not occur. though

And even then any form of friendship male/male, female/female or male/female has no guarantee of lasting - you never know where life can take us or when things may end.
Granted, yes feelings of more than a friendship may come up more in a male/female friendship but that doesn't mean that males having male friends is any better

----------


## RAHEN

*Entangle* : i never said..not to make frnds with boys or girls...everyone needs a frnd and the selection is on the person what kind he/she wants...some girls i have seen make frndship with boys in a secret way unknown to their parents...some guys keep frndship with girls and in the long run...leave their fiance or the one they are with...in other words cheating...

if one wants friendship...be it clear...why to cheat...

nothing lasts..even my breath can be taken away anytime from now...but that doesnot mean..i will stop living...or i have the whole right to play with other's emotion or life after being frnds...

God has created lady for man and gentle man for girl...because they can understand eachother better...then why not be in a sincere and loyal relation instead of in a wreck...

precaution is always better...if i cant go long with it..i have no right to stay with it...


*Wicked*: Thank you.

----------


## Shades

> No, actually I did. 
> But even then most of the issues of right/wrong was taught at home and was expected to be taught at home. You're right, school is a place where a child learns and adopts many things, but it's not the place where they should be introduced to right/wrong..by then it may be too late..
> 
> Wait, if one waits till the child is of school age to start teaching them morals, then what about all those years before school? That's when it should start...


I m not telling that we have to instill only in school.. ofcourse the home is the best place... I am telling is its the best but not the only and its not enough

----------


## EntangleDesi

Rahen: I know you didn't 

..if someone has to hide their so-called friend from anyone than that isn't a true friendship

wicked: Absolutely, at home isn't the only place, but that shouldn't be the focus in schools..

----------


## RAHEN

v.right Entangle..but they do call that friendship..
sorry i understood your point now.. :Big Grin: ...Entangle we never know what will happen, most of us just go with the flow with all our selves there...most of us dont know where we will go from this frndship...where we will end...its simply human emotions...which are not definite and perfect as a human being.

----------


## dsjeya

what ever one believes is different from what is correct
if a person is homosexual it is his look out 
if  i can maintain friendship with opposite sex it is ok 2
all male passengers are turned on by air hostesses ???
and they are raping them in the plane !!!

----------


## Shades

> what ever one believes is different from what is correct
> if a person is homosexual it is his look out 
> if  i can maintain friendship with opposite sex it is ok 2
> all male passengers are turned on by air hostesses ???
> and they are raping them in the plane !!!


Its not what ever one... its you... its what u believe is diffrent 4m what is correct.
I dont know which language r u speaking...
Again coming 2 ur point of hostess... if its not for flamboyancy... then y the helll r all females??? y cant they employ male to serve in flight.. cant they??? its just utilising of femine gender they r degrading...

I dont think u understand what I say.. I never said.. all people who see female rape... I dont know wats wrong wid u.. always u twist my statements.. n u drag every thing into sex...

----------


## dsjeya

why no tonly male nurses,male receptionist
there are male air host 2
but hosting is a natural instinct for females
say honestly whom you prefer to serve food in the plane a male or female
i prefer a smiling,scented miniskirt female to be the host

----------


## EntangleDesi

^^that last statement, are you serious? it makes it sound as though females are sex objects...

it shouldn't matter who serves you, as long as you are getting the service you paid for..

and if we go into the discussion of why not have males serve in flight, then why aren't there female pilots..the list can go on with either gender..
it is discrimination, but that's an entirely different subject...

Either way, no gender has or makes better friends than the other...

Rahen: there is no such thing as perfect or being perfect :]

No one knows were anyone or anything will lead them in life, for certain.

----------


## dsjeya

EntangleDesi
the last line is to make my reply a little intresting and also expose male hypocrisy
even in arab airlines air hostesses are beautiful young ladies

----------


## Shades

> EntangleDesi
> the last line is to make my reply a little intresting and also expose male hypocrisy
> even in arab airlines air hostesses are beautiful young ladies


You Shoud have written DS's hypocrisy...as all males r not like u...who consider females as sex tools

So what if arab airlines has female air hostess...

n bout beautifull young ladies...I already had said.. all u think is females r sex tools..

----------


## Shades

> it shouldn't matter who serves you, as long as you are getting the service you paid for..
> 
> and if we go into the discussion of why not have males serve in flight, then why aren't there female pilots..the list can go on with either gender..
> it is discrimination, but that's an entirely different subject...


It matter's who serve's u...as in 1 case one gender is being utilised n is being degraded... just as dsjeya.. said.. like him there r many people who just wants to see them..in less clothes n njoy..

exactly...there must b female pilots.. why not?

----------


## dsjeya

there are female pilots in air india
will wicked allow a woman pilot to sit alone  with a male copilot in the cockpit
appreciatin beauty is not a crime

----------


## EntangleDesi

Wow...this topic has gone too far...in the direction it was probably never intended to go

----------


## dsjeya

i do agree,at first it was in lighter vein,now it has become serious
i am going to refrain from posting in this thread

----------


## Sphinx

sorry folks! another revived thread  :Big Grin: 

but this was just too funny to pass up!  haha

I must say guys are definitely the better friends. I dont mean just to other guys but they are the better friends of girls as well.

----------


## RAHEN

yeah seen that...some girls find best frnds in them..

----------


## sikandar107

> ^^that last statement, are you serious? it makes it sound as though females are sex objects...
> 
> it shouldn't matter who serves you, as long as you are getting the service you paid for..
> 
> and if we go into the discussion of why not have males serve in flight, then why aren't there female pilots..the list can go on with either gender..
> it is discrimination, but that's an entirely different subject...
> 
> Either way, no gender has or makes better friends than the other...
> 
> ...



So true.  As long as food is served with an affectionate smile and with courteous service, and adequately compensated of the value we pay for it, it won't matter to me who serves the food.   Regarding seeking a gal in scented perfume and mini skirt, I am afraid, this is not my cup of tea.

At home I won't like to see my mom, my sister or any female relations to serve me food with that kind of an attire.  Rather I wud luv them sitting before me and look at me with loving eyes n care while I take my food.  Its wud be an heavenly experience for me.  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

home is a different atmosphere
even there women r cofortable in nighteys
an  airhostess makes the air journey intresting
female body is more attractive for continuous staring with beautiful curves
while i was returning from china in dragon airways
there r lot of vacant seets
i occupied vacant seat and started sleeping
a gentle hand lifted my head and put a pillow
this a girl only can do

----------


## EntangleDesi

So looks before service?

 You're really putting down the male species..And why should you get all the eye candy???

Heck,even I will admit to noticing a beautiful woman, but staring at her? 
How do you think that makes her feel that you are more interested in her curves?

----------


## dsjeya

> So looks before service?
> 
>  You're really putting down the male species..And why should you get all the eye candy???
> 
> Heck,even I will admit to noticing a beautiful woman, but staring at her? 
> How do you think that makes her feel that you are more interested in her curves?


proud of her God 's gift,i feel 
u must say your point
males  are good in security posts,doctors,pilots etc
not good hosts

----------


## EntangleDesi

Not when a man that has no claims to her is staring at her and thinking of her curves...

and what woman aren't just as good at those jobs...

----------


## dsjeya

curves in women  are God's gift
as time pass men will stare for some time
if taken your logic to extreme 
we can not watch dances,cinema etc  entangle
women are good in all jobs
but some jobs are more suited for them
air hostess,nurse etc

----------


## EntangleDesi

I'm not saying there isn't anything in wrong with looking..it's human nature, but staring at someone, now that's just wrong..

Nurses...you know some men may take offense to that..
?

----------


## sikandar107

> I'm not saying there isn't anything in wrong with looking..it's human nature, but staring at someone, now that's just wrong..
> 
> Nurses...you know some men may take offense to that..
> ?



Kya karein... "Habits die hard" na.  :ltongue:

----------


## EntangleDesi

LOL..It's called control, yaar!!!

----------


## sikandar107

> LOL..It's called control, yaar!!!


Kash... Ye control apne control mein hota.  Tou hum ye nahin gaate, "Khuda jaane ye kya hua hai, ke bann gaye ho tum mere khuda":ltongue:

----------


## dsjeya

sub continent males r famous for staring
nurses i will vote for females,personal experience 
patients and male doctors are happy with young beautiful nurses
only thing for a week every month they r irritable and tired
with so much perfume make up
it is a relief from smelling patients

----------


## EntangleDesi

:Stick Out Tongue:  ..And this is were I am supposed to roll my eyes and say "boys..oops I mean men"...roll eyes

----------


## Mostafa

I think men have better frinds *not because* women choose bad frinds but because when a man chooses a frind he chooses becase both of them have the same mind not becase of his good look or his style.

----------


## lost girl

_looooool
that was really funny

but I agree with you somehow

I really think that men are best friends than women_

----------


## Yawarkamal

I cant understand the galz , thats why i will say boys are best friends...i have many..

----------


## myownstyle

good friends
--------------
hairstraighteneronline

----------


## pspfan101

Ek ladka aur ladki kab dost nahee reh sakte slah pyaar hamesha beech mei aajata hai 

Guys  :Smile:  are better friends to have !for sure

desi girls are just unreliable . I got ditched 4-5 times so far. by all my indian girl firends.

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ i'll just pretend like i didnt read ur post =)

----------


## EntangleDesi

Ohh gosh *insert eye roll here* my indian girls, really???

----------

